# Normandy



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Normandy





Posted by Jules Deschenes from Canada on April 22, 1999 at 15:28:46:


In Reply to: Normandy posted by Brad Sallows on April 22, 1999 at 13:55:49:



The loss of life during Market Garden was less than others!!! How many are enough for you? Patton was NOT under Bradley until he got across the ditch. Do tell about Rohmer! I know soldiers that have nothing but ultimate respect for Bradley and would have marched through puke up to their necks for him. They have no use for Monty. He screwed up other Ops also and lost life because of his ineptitude. He never attended major Ops briefings thus pissing off the other allied commanders. He also sent his fart catcher instead.


----------

